# Urban Life in Antalya



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source:flickr


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely images :cheers:


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Seems like a nice city -- I passed through it when I went to Cirali/Olympos last year. 

Cirali is one of the most special places in the World. I love it.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

olympos is one of my favourite place too. if i find some photos about olympos, i will post in antalya thread....


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source:flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

more will come...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source:flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source:flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source:flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr









seanmantey









samuelcain









samuelcain









burakunver









barisyonter









pncpnd


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr
thanks to marianodiaz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks :cheers:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr
thanks to marianodiaz


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

hüseyin atilla









nilgun erzik









sinecan









hüseyin atilla









300td.org









atakan sevgi









Mehmet Babalıoğlu









Michiel









Mehmet Babalıoğlu









JB.John









melissamaples









hüseyin atilla

source: flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

HuseyinUnal









Tezic









WepWaWet









amesian









betta









bostankorkulugu









bostankorkulugu









ceka









dexter









zandymama









erbiloguz









fotohadi









keribar









dumanica









tehanu_f

source: trekearth.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

DownUnder









LegaL









Tezic









Vuokka









amesian









webabi









zandymama









mountainbiker









bostankorkulugu









Tezic









bostankorkulugu









erbiloguz









muratcaloglu

source: trekearth.com


----------



## Teriyaki (Mar 4, 2008)

I love Antalya.The people there enjoing the MEDITERRAN WAY OF LIFE.

:cheers:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

bostankorkulugu









keribar









TEMHA









ancient-strider









bostankorkulugu










onarici









onarici









sardonic









slp









ta1ct









recepyuksel









tolgakanik









vapours









fatman41









cagatayyolda









dumanica









bostankorkulugu

source: trekearth.com


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Fantastic...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

=VTshep1=









An G.









F!L!Z









e*v









jamancyra









jamancyra









myoakforest









myoakforest









muttley7

source: flickr


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

wait me antalya, im coming in this weekend...!


----------



## patinowik (May 24, 2008)

I was here in 2004. The town is really nice and interesting. I intend to return to Antalya yet, perhaps even this year


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! you've made some real fantastic pitures over there!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Ayhan B.









Ayhan B.









Okhan

sources: flickr & wowturkey


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some stunning pics ^^ kay:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

fotokritik.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

fotokritik.com


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful pictures, thank for sharing them.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

excellent pics!


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Lovely..


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful photos...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

this page is so full. i will not post new photos until the thread reach to next page...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

my best city in mediterranean sea:master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nice updated pics


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

black & white  nice pics


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing!


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks for all encouraging comments...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

great views, really beautiful. Do you have any pictures of Adalar.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

noonghandi said:


> great views, really beautiful. Do you have any pictures of Adalar.


Which Adalar do you mean?? i didn't understand...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics too ^^


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

nice update maddox


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics too ^^


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

where is this place?


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ adrasan


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*45th Antalya Golden Orange Film Festival(10-19 October 2008)*



































































































































































altinportakal.org.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*45th Antalya Golden Orange Film Festival(10-19 October 2008)*




















































































































































































































































altinportakal.org.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*45th Antalya Golden Orange Film Festival(10-19 October 2008)*























































altinportakal.org.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*45th Antalya Golden Orange Film Festival(10-19 October 2008)*






















































































































altinportakal.org.tr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

hurriyet photo gallery


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*45th Antalya Golden Orange Film Festival(10-19 October 2008)*
































































hurriyet photo gallery


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*45th Antalya Golden Orange Film Festival(10-19 October 2008)*








































































































































hurriyet photo gallery


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I like Marisa Tomei very much. She is so nice and cute.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

best golden orange festival ever...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

flickr.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

flickr.com


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

nice... but it i better to send pictures 5 by 5


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

next time i will do it in that way


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

flickr.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr & deviantart


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr & deviantart


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice kay:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ thanks


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Great pictures. great place.


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Thnx.. nice pictures kay:

Whats the population of Antalya?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^around 1 mil.

nice pics btw.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

MakaWella said:


> Thnx.. nice pictures kay:
> 
> Whats the population of Antalya?


city center population: 880.000


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: deviantart & flickr​


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: deviantart & flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: deviantart


----------



## CVR (Dec 12, 2008)

Antalya :cheers:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I have been to Turkey 4 years ago, sounds so much ago


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool looks nice and sunny!


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr taken by Melissa Maples


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Night Views From Kalekapısı*
































































source: fotokritik & flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos...


thanks mate...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

ECEERDAL









MargotWolfs









MargotWolfs









MargotWolfs









Sophstravels









uk_antalya









ahmetturqut









koray, 古来









koray, 古来









mustafasabri

source:flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

maddox said:


>


Looks like paradise :cheers:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

ahmetturgut









melissamaples









onurhazar









drorto









ztrm









uk_antalya









singulus









pattadetta









s9









JustHappy

source: flickr & deviantart


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing......


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

antalaya looks amazing :applause:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Gordion said:


> Amazing......


as always... kay:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

@maddox, thank you for your efforts. 
I want to share some pics but they have not much to do with Urban Life.
I hope I am not bothering anyone.

Mardan Palace new luxury Hotel in Antalya









































































by mardan palace (flickr)


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

^^
WOW WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWwwww


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

^^^

Five stars hotels in Antalya are amazing!

I miss this city.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mardan Palace has 5 stars.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos again  Mardan Palace Hotel is so awesome :cheers:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

holy shit!:rock:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

DU999 said:


> @maddox, thank you for your efforts.
> I want to share some pics but they have not much to do with Urban Life.
> I hope I am not bothering anyone.


Actually i need to thank you for your assist in this thread and mardan palace looks amazing. The most luxurious hotel in Antalya, imo...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

kelseykate









patrick.prill









El_Aleph









kahvekeyfi









phototurk









MelissaMaples









Ali_AntalyaTR









Margot Wolfs









treyboone

source: flickr & fotokritik


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

maddox said:


> patrick.prill


Interesting (ands little dangerous) sport  btw the pic looks weird


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks to DU999



DU999 said:


> *May Day*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

RCube









gumusderenaci









macromedia









cathrynspence


















dolek









cagdas









wunnspeed









afsee

source: flickr & fotokritik


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Opening Ceremony of Mardan Palace*​
































































































































































































hurriyet.com.tr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

^^
maddox don't forget to credit your photos


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ done :colgate:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

more from that night



System_Halted;
said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photos as well :cheers:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

RCube









RCube









PXStevenBe









uccrow









nnna









RCube









bulentcalli









uccrow









spaceberry









PXStevenBe

source: flickr & deviantart


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

S Migol









S Migol









Bob Rodwell









Hoolianna Hooligan









Hoolianna Hooligan









Hoolianna Hooligan









Hoolianna Hooligan









bana Onur de









Alex Brad









Evrnn

source: flickr & fotokritik


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

seems pretty cooL 8D


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Antalya rocks!


----------



## omercank (Mar 9, 2007)

I love those pictures. Antalya is such a lively city... :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Red Bull Cliff Diving 2009​


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

new photos are coming


----------

